# SNOW CHUTE



## errol.doddridge (11 mo ago)

trouble with snow chute on a 2021 YT624E NOT WORKING


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

We are not mind readers, you will need to provide more information, and also, like jeopardy, state your problem in the form of a question.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, glad to have you at SBF.

Indeed, a few more clues and perhaps a picture or two would be extremely helpful, thanks.


----------

